

Functional programming meetups around the world - gtani
http://functional-programming.meetup.com/

======
gtani
my fav (tho i probly won't fly over to attend):

\-------------

Functional Alcoholics of New York,

not so much about Drinking as it is about having a low-overhead, open-ended,
cross-language discussion on our overlapping ...

Meetup topics:

Scala, Haskell, Clojure, Lisp & Scheme, Erlang F#

------
shaunxcode
yay! two other people in utah. At this rate by 2015 I think we can schedule
our first meeting. I am pretty surprised by this considering the university of
utah uses "how to design programs" as their intro to CS. Maybe if they used
SICP it would be different?

